# Encouragement



## Lizajoy

Hello all,

I teach Spanish in a British international school and I have a new student, a 12 year old Finnish girl who speaks a little English and no Spanish. She is shy and because she doesn't speak much English, she feels isolated and spends a great deal of time crying. All of her school records indicate an outstanding student, and in Spanish class she should be able to progress in spite of her lack of English. 

I'd like to offer her encouragement in her own language. Even if I can't pronounce the words, I can print them on cards and hold one up (I'm thought to be a pretty funny teacher, so I'll do it with a big smile, mime my encouragement--I'll even jump up and down and clap). 

I want to bring a smile to her face and help her cope.

I'd love any of the above phrases and any others (good girl! you're fantastic, don't give up, try again, one more time, etc.) you might think would help.

Thanks!

Liz


----------



## Whodunit

1. Please don't post the same question twice. 
2. Please pay more attention to your thread title in the future: It should have been "Finnish: cheering up phrases" or something like that.
3. I don't know Finnish, but I'd like to know how long you can wait for the response. If it should be fast, please search for Finnish speaking members.
4. Good luck!


----------



## Lizajoy

Dear Whodunit,


It wasn't my intention to post twice.  I did make a correction and if it resulted in a double posting, I beg your forgiveness.

I was trying to be specific in the title.  I'm sorry.

I can wait as long as necessary.

Thanks!

Lizajoy


----------



## allwords

Lizajoy said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I teach Spanish in a British international school and I have a new student, a 12 year old Finnish girl who speaks a little English and no Spanish. She is shy and because she doesn't speak much English, she feels isolated and spends a great deal of time crying. All of her school records indicate an outstanding student, and in Spanish class she should be able to progress in spite of her lack of English.
> 
> I'd like to offer her encouragement in her own language. Even if I can't pronounce the words, I can print them on cards and hold one up (I'm thought to be a pretty funny teacher, so I'll do it with a big smile, mime my encouragement--I'll even jump up and down and clap).
> 
> I want to bring a smile to her face and help her cope.
> 
> I'd love any of the above phrases and any others (good girl! you're fantastic, don't give up, try again, one more time, etc.) you might think would help.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz


 Good Girl = "Hyvä tyttö!" You´re Fantastic = "Olet suurenmoinen _or: _mainio" Don´t Give Up = "Älä anna periksi" Try again = "Yritä uudestaan" One More Time = "Kerran vielä" You´re going to succeed = "Onnistut kyllä"


----------



## Lizajoy

Dear allwords,

Thank you ever so much.  I´ve printed the phrases out in a nice font and pasted them on cards (with the English on the back so I know what I´m saying!).

I´m sure they´ll make her smile.

Thanks again.

lizajoy


----------

